# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Se buscan magos para nueva temporada

## rafa cama

Buscamos magos que quieran trabajar con nosotros de cara a esta temporada. Interesados, enviad un mail a info@janagahespectaculo.com o llamad al 601245183. Reenvíalo a quien quieras que le puede interesar.

Janagah Restaurantes con Espectáculo

----------


## Maguician

¡Ok!Interesante...

----------


## S. Alexander

Me molaría, pero me da corte meterme =P

----------


## Maguician

Rafa, yo te he enviado un hotmail, pero no me has contestado...¡yo ya dije que a mi me interesaba!¡Así que contesta!Gracias

----------


## rafa cama

Perdonad, voy con un poco de retraso. En esta semana intento contestaros a todos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Maguician

¡Gracias, Rafa!

----------


## Maguician

¡Rafa!¡Que pasa al final con que nos ibas a contestar!¡A mi no me a llegado nada!

----------


## rafa cama

Ufff... lo siento, es que estoy hasta arriba de curro. Tanto, que ahora la programación la va a llevar otra persona: Wayra (que lo va a llevar mucho mejor, en serio).

Podéis contactar con él en admin@casateatro.es o en el 912575717 de lunes a viernes de 7 a 14 horas.

----------

